# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Ταχύτητες 24 Μbps μέσω ADSL2+ από τη Vivodi

## dti

*Πηγή: Vivodi*

*Μέσα από το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυό της, η εταιρεία πρωτοπορεί ξεκινώντας την πιλοτική διάθεση της υπηρεσίας*.

Η Vivodi Telecom, η εταιρεία που πρώτη διέθεσε στην Ελληνική αγορά υπηρεσίες DSL, πρωτοπορώντας για άλλη μια φορά, προχωρά στην πιλοτική διάθεση υπηρεσιών *ADSL 2+*, πριν την έναρξη εμπορικής τους διάθεσης, το 1ο τρίμηνο του 2006.

Η Vivodi Telecom, διαθέτοντας ιδιόκτητο DSL δίκτυο, αποτελεί τη μόνη εταιρεία στην Ελλάδα, που χάρη στο επενδυτικό της πρόγραμμα μπορεί να προσφέρει τη δυνατότητα στην εγχώρια αγορά να συμβαδίσει με τις ανάλογες ανεπτυγμένες τηλεπικοινωνιακά αγορές του εξωτερικού, υιοθετώντας τώρα την τεχνολογία *ADSL 2+*.

Η συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογία επιτρέπει ταχύτητα μετάδοσης δεδομένων έως *24 Μbps*, έως και τρεις (3) φορές μεγαλύτερη των *8Μbps*, που αποτελεί τη μέγιστη επιτρεπτή ταχύτητα των «συμβατικών» υπηρεσιών, αποτελώντας τον προάγγελο των Triple Play services ( Video , Voice , Data ) που θα διατεθούν στο άμεσο μέλλον.

Το πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα, το οποίο ξεκινά την 01/08/2005 και θα διαρκέσει δύο (2) μήνες, θα δώσει σε επιλεγμένους πελάτες της Vivodi Telecom τη δυνατότητα πρόσβασης στο Internet , αρχικά σε ταχύτητα *10Μbps*, στις περιοχές του Π. Άρεως, Πατησίων και Ψυχικού, όπου η Vivodi Telecom έχει ήδη εγκαταστήσει ADSL 2+ υποδομή, ενώ σταδιακά, καθώς θα προχωρά η επέκταση του δικτύου και η αναβάθμιση της υφιστάμενης υποδομής, θα εμπλουτίζεται με την κάλυψη περισσότερων περιοχών.

----------


## wiresounds

Καλά αυτά, αλλά μπορώ να έχω 1Mbps για 1,5 ευρώ τον μήνα, όπως έχουν στη Γαλλία ;

----------


## lambrosk

Εχω αιτηθεί και εγώ στο Ν.Ψυχικό που είμαι με Full LLU λέτε να μου είχαν βάλει ήδη ή έχω πιθανβότητες ακόμα...???

----------


## DVD_GR

εχεις βυσμα??αν δεν εχεις....παντως τετοιες γραμμες ειναι πολυ ωραια tunnel για τα ασυρματα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

> εχεις βυσμα??αν δεν εχεις....*παντως τετοιες γραμμες ειναι πολυ ωραια tunnel για τα ασυρματ*α


'Ανετα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## dti

> Εχω αιτηθεί και εγώ στο Ν.Ψυχικό που είμαι με Full LLU λέτε να μου είχαν βάλει ήδη ή έχω πιθανβότητες ακόμα...???


Πρέπει να έχεις σύνδεση τουλάχιστον 1 Mbps για να συμμετάσχεις στο πιλοτικό...
Τώρα αν τυχόν γνωρίζεις κάποιον από τη Vivodi, μέσω του awmn, ίσως τα πράγματα να ειναι πιο εύκολα...  ::

----------


## racer

24Mbps downstream, 128Kbps upstream  ::

----------


## lambrosk

....

----------


## xaotikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> 24Mbps downstream, 128Kbps upstream 
> 
> 
> Το μεγαλήτερο δυνατο upstream είναι 1mbit


Σε μια συζήτηση στο forum της plus.net (του ISP που έχω στο UK) κάποιοι πιο "ειδικοί" από εμένα μου είπανε ότι όσο ανεβαίνει το download πρέπει να ανεβαίνει και το upload για να δουλευει καλά η γραμμή και να την χρησιμοποιείς πλήρως. Αυτό έγινε στα πλαίσια συζήτησης μιας δωρεάν αναβάθμισης από 2mbit στα 8mbit ενω το upload θα παρέμενε στα 256kbit. Δεν είμαι ειδικός, δεν ξέρω αλλά με αυτά που έλεγαν (που δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς όμως) το είχα καταλάβει. 
Παντως δεν μπορείς να περιμένεις τρελές αμφίδρομες υπηρεσίες (κυρίως video) με 128 upload.

something like that



> Your maximum upload speed is something you need to include as a possible factor in reductions in download speeds. Lets take Bell Atlantics 90/640 ADSL product as an example. For every packet received on the download channel, a 40 byte packet must come back (a zero data length TCP packet). If the link was running at full speed 640kbps, you would need a back channel capacity of more than 640 x 6% = 40 .. so your return channel is half used for just a download! for Bell Atlantic 90/1600 ADSL, things are even more dire, and you may have trouble seeing 1600kbps! If you actually wish to transmit any _data_ on your upload channel (say, an email with large attachment or someone is using your FTP server, or taking an mp3 from your Napster cache), then download speed will be severely impacted..


 πηγή http://www.dslreports.com/speed

----------


## lambrosk

Εγω θα παρακαλούσα αν κάποιος μπορεί να βάλει ένα χεράκι στην αίτησή μου για το πιλοτικό, και θέλει ας το κάνει μιας και με σχέδια που έχω θα βοηθήσει τα Χανιά να μπουν με γρήγορο τούνελ στο AWMN... για να μην πω και τα άλλα ασύρματα της Κρήτης...  ::

----------

